# Dogs on Eurotunnel



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi, not being a dog owner and not being able too find the relevant information on Eurotunnel site, can anyone please tell me if you can take your dog, and is there a charge, I assume the usual pet passport rules will apply if one can.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes they can and yes its £30 and no you can't use your Tesco tokens either! They set you to one side to have the pet passport checked before going through!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Bob yes you can. There is no charge on the outbound journey but I think it is still £30 per dog on the return.

Easy to use with the dogs, nothing checked on the way out but you have to go to the pet passport bit before check in on the way home.

The paperwork is then checked (passport should I say) and the dogs micro chip, its all very easy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes you can take your dog and there is no charge going but there is a charge of 30euros (this was the cost in Mar) coming back because they are handled through Pet Control
The Dogs stay with you in your Motorhome.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you "OH" wise and wonderful one, our daughter will be well pleased.

Big Bob


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Just to clarify the last post - you can use your Tesco vouchers for the crossing but then need to pay for the dog(s) separately and you can't use the vouchers for that part. The procedure is very easy - as you come in on the French side there is a special office on the right hand side where you park and take your dog and passport to be checked. Just look for the signs. It really is very simple.

Louise


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

PS you must have missed the dog bit on the website
http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcTravel/ukcPets/ukpPets.htm just to confirm you are talking about the tunnel and not the Eurostar or whatever it is called to Paris, as dogs are not allowed on that.

I ask as I just wanted to make sure we were looking at the same website.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So what part of "you can't use your Tesco tokens" is needed for clarification?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I ask as I just wanted to make sure we were looking at the same website.


Briarose, yes thanks I was looking at the Eurotunnel site but not being a pet owner didn't know where too look and I could not find the relevant info.

bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> So what part of "you can't use your Tesco tokens" is needed for clarification?


Don't start greenie, you had a bad day or something :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Bad forum obviously am not the quality just the quantity today :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you're not a dog owner why do you want this information :roll: 

tony


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> If you're not a dog owner why do you want this information :roll:
> 
> tony


 If you read the posts properly :roll: you would see why :wink:



> our daughter will be well pleased.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sarcasm doesn't become you briar 8O 

tony


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Sarcasm doesn't become you briar 8O
> 
> tony


 And you also :wink: I was simply stating a fact.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I forgot do not argue with the female species 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Specially when you're wrong!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just as expected,glad you didn't prove me wrong by jumping in with two feet to support the sisterhood 8O


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Just as expected,glad you didn't prove me wrong by jumping in with two feet to support the sisterhood 8O


Excuse me he really ought to esp as I was supporting him in the first place :wink: Briar is now stepping out of this and leaving for you two to get on with the issue :wink: enjoy.

*Edit to add a final comment...........thats it both go off line now :wink: typical men :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi just had a quick scan through this so sorry if I am repeating someone.

When going out no problem, on the way back when approaching the Check in Booths if you look up you will see an arrow pointing to the right with a Big Paw print, we missed it first time we did it and had a nightmare getting back out to check them in. When you look at it you would think, how can you miss that, but everytime we have been someone has done the same trick. So before the booths to the right and watch your times and dates.
And if and when you do it, enjoy the break.


----------

